# I cant train my dog :(



## JennSimm (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi everyone. I am having serious issues. For the life of me, I cannot potty train my Weezie. She is now 6 months old. I know that is still young to be 100% potty trained, but we are no where close. I have to keep her in the kitchen. She will pee on the pad about 50% of the time. She ewill poop anywhere. Then, it sticks to her hair and she gets it EVERYWHERE. I have watched her pee on the pad, so I will let her out in the family room with me, and she will go and pee again. I just dont know what else to do with her. My kitchen is small, but this morning, it is an absolute mess. I have not even ventured into clean it yet. I am so discouraged. There is poop all over, pee everywhere. It looks like there were 15 dogs in there over night. Please help me out. 

Jenn


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I honestly don't know what to tell you, but this subject has been here so many times it's not funny. Here is just one link for the training threads. Read this and then go to "Training" and read and read and read! Good luck and I hope you find the answers you're looking for.


http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=12980


----------



## lorilynne (May 20, 2006)

I did not get the training right with my last dog. So, I am planning on doing things differently when I get my maltese babies. Like you, I kept my last dog in the kitchen with pads. She was never completely trained. EVERYONE tells me that crate training is the best. It seemed cruel to me but they say that the dogs really like it. GOOD LUCK


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

1. Your dog has too much freedom. If she can have an accident, you are not appropriately confining and supervising her. You need to either to a space where she has a pad and a bed and NO other room or else crate her when you are not actively watching her. Instead of getting frustrated with her, you should reprimand yourself for not supervising or being sure she was successful each time she has an accident. 

2. She's not getting any help from you. You haven't given her any guidance as to what you want from her. She needs to be rewarded each time she goes in the right place and you need to be sure you get her to the right place and ensure her success. This may mean training her to go outdoors or else having a small pen covered with papers that you take her to on a schedule. She needs a super-yummy treat and praise each time she goes in the right place. 

3. Put her in a schedule. She needs to learn how to hold it. Schedule her whole day with crate time, potty time, feeding time, play time, etc. If you need to, write it down and check things off as you go every day. 

4. Enroll in a basic obedience class that is based on positive methods (clicker training class is great). This isn't as much for her (though the socialization is great) as it is for you to start understanding how dogs learn. 

Dogs will not magically find the spot you want them to go and be trained. They need your guidance and praise. She needs some help from you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda caught on to being potty trained fast, she has a pee pad we use at night, other then that she goes outside. My daughter has a yorkie and she has never been able to train him. She works and he has the full range of the house. I have told my daughter that she needed to get a xpen and put him in there while she is at work. So far she hasn't done it. You might try a xpen and see if that helps. I think crating her will cause her to act out, because she has had so much freedom before. But I have to say I am new at all the potty training thing, so there are more people who have more experience then me. I wish you the best, there is nothings worse then coming home to poo and pee.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Matilda caught on to being potty trained fast, she has a pee pad we use at night, other then that she goes outside. My daughter has a yorkie and she has never been able to train him. She works and he has the full range of the house. I have told my daughter that she needed to get a xpen and put him in there while she is at work. So far she hasn't done it. You might try a xpen and see if that helps. I think crating her will cause her to act out, because she has had so much freedom before. But I have to say I am new at all the potty training thing, so there are more people who have more experience then me. I wish you the best, there is nothings worse then coming home to poo and pee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the crate is introduced properly, dogs really like having their own private little den. My pup already runs into his kennel in the car and jumps out of my arms to get in his 2nd tier kennel at work.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=218301
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah it's one thing if you start crate training from day one, but I think it would be a bit more difficult after a puppy reaches the age of 6 months. Don't you? I also think another problem is for some people...rather then listen to the whining and crying, they'd rather let the dog have his way. I think that's a mistake, but some people can't stand listening to it. So the puppies never get properly trained. That's a shame.


----------



## JennSimm (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help. I guess I should have added that yes, I reward her when she goes where she is supposed to. She is crated at night, but the last week she had not been. She will not go in her crate. She does not mind being in there. I thought that since she was doing good with the crate, I would let her have the kitchen at night. Boy, was that a mistake. I guess I will keep her in her crate unless she is eating or I am playing with her. How do I keep her Poo from sticking on her hind end hair??? 

Jenn


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

> Thanks everyone for your help. I guess I should have added that yes, I reward her when she goes where she is supposed to. She is crated at night, but the last week she had not been. She will not go in her crate. She does not mind being in there. I thought that since she was doing good with the crate, I would let her have the kitchen at night. Boy, was that a mistake. I guess I will keep her in her crate unless she is eating or I am playing with her. How do I keep her Poo from sticking on her hind end hair???
> 
> Jenn[/B]


This is kinda gross but I use one of those micro razors and shave all around the butt hole. It works.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> This is kinda gross but I use one of those micro razors and shave all around the butt hole. It works.[/B]




It might be gross but it works. If they are in a puppy cut there should be not problem but if you keep the hair long on the legs as I do, even making a sanitary cut around the anus does not prevent the poop sticking on the hair sometimes. Many times I have to wash his butt because of that. It's no big deal.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Thanks everyone for your help. I guess I should have added that yes, I reward her when she goes where she is supposed to. She is crated at night, but the last week she had not been. She will not go in her crate. She does not mind being in there. I thought that since she was doing good with the crate, I would let her have the kitchen at night. Boy, was that a mistake. I guess I will keep her in her crate unless she is eating or I am playing with her. How do I keep her Poo from sticking on her hind end hair???
> 
> Jenn[/B]




If you don't have the right equipment that the groomers use, then take a small scissor and trim the entire area short back there so there's no hair for the poop to get stuck on.







Especially where the poop comes out.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Yeah it's one thing if you start crate training from day one, but I think it would be a bit more difficult after a puppy reaches the age of 6 months. Don't you? I also think another problem is for some people...rather then listen to the whining and crying, they'd rather let the dog have his way. I think that's a mistake, but some people can't stand listening to it. So the puppies never get properly trained. That's a shame.[/B]


No, even adult dogs, if properly introduced, do fine with crating. I've had adult foster dogs that were never crated and absolutely had to be in foster care. They did just fine. 

I'd rather let my dog whine for a couple of days and have a happy, well-adjusted, house trained dog.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

Why don't you try outside training? Our Malteses have been trained to go out and works well. I have nothing against pads, etc. It takes more effort to train outside bacause of the weather, taking time to take the dog out and having a LOT of patience!!. If our pup had an accident in the house, we said "NO" and immediately took him outside on a leash! (NO SPANKS") Sometimes he went again, sometimes not. NO SCOLDING if he did not go. If he did go, a pat on the head, a treat when he goes in the house. This is going to take some time- weeks perhaps, but at least it is worth a try!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Why don't you try outside training? Our Malteses have been trained to go out and works well. I have nothing against pads, etc. It takes more effort to train outside bacause of the weather, taking time to take the dog out and having a LOT of patience!!. If our pup had an accident in the house, we said "NO" and immediately took him outside on a leash! (NO SPANKS") Sometimes he went again, sometimes not. NO SCOLDING if he did not go. If he did go, a pat on the head, a treat when he goes in the house. This is going to take some time- weeks perhaps, but at least it is worth a try![/B]




(NO SPANKS) Atta boy...Thanks Richard!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Why don't you try outside training? Our Malteses have been trained to go out and works well. I have nothing against pads, etc. It takes more effort to train outside bacause of the weather, taking time to take the dog out and having a LOT of patience!!. If our pup had an accident in the house, we said "NO" and immediately took him outside on a leash! (NO SPANKS") Sometimes he went again, sometimes not. NO SCOLDING if he did not go. If he did go, a pat on the head, a treat when he goes in the house. This is going to take some time- weeks perhaps, but at least it is worth a try![/B]



I'm all for outside training too, but I understand that some living arrangements don't allow that (apartment living for instance). I'm fortunate enough to be in a house so Harley was trained to go outside. Of course it is very time consuming & a lot of ups & downs, in & outs & lots of false alarms when he didn't actually need to go but just wanted to go outside. Patience & CONSTANT supervision was successful for us. 

I found if Harley had any accidents, they were my fault for not seeing the signs & getting him outside quick enough! hence he was never scolded for having accidents, just taken outside - even though it was after the event, I think that it reinforced for him that even though he wasnt in trouble, if he needed to go, he had to go outside to do it.

Just my 2 cents worth!


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I agree that outside training may work. That is, of course, if that's do-able for you. We didn't use a crate for Harley (about 2 yrs old when we adopted him, 8 yrs ago) or for Mickey (6 months old when adopted, 3 months ago) They both are 100% house trained. It took A LOT of work both times, but after a few weeks, everything was perfect. They go in and out all day long, and no accidents!


----------



## francine (Jan 4, 2005)

I am a big believer in Crate Training. I've had many a pup throughout my life and I swear by it. All of my Maltese trained very easily and to this day when they want their privacy or want to just be in a quite place, they automatically go to their individual crates where they have fluffy blankets, toys and pillows just for them. COme to think of it, why don't I have my own crate where I can go hybernate too HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA!!! 

Anyway, I did crate train my maltese and once they were trained, we installed a doggie door leading to our fenced in backyard so they all go outside to release themselves and don't need the crates anymore...unless, like I said, they want to be alone.

Good Luck! Have patience!!!


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm sorry..i know how frustrating it can be..just hang in there. get a good housetraining book or look online for all the advice you can get. Also be consistent, always use the same spot. Skippy goes almsot 80% of the time on Wee wee pads in the bathroom. The other 20% in the yard or on our walks. I found that when i tried to take the pads away he started going everywhere. I was told that i was confusing him and they were right. I also read that once they approach 10 months it gets easier. It does. Good luck!











> Hi everyone. I am having serious issues. For the life of me, I cannot potty train my Weezie. She is now 6 months old. I know that is still young to be 100% potty trained, but we are no where close. I have to keep her in the kitchen. She will pee on the pad about 50% of the time. She ewill poop anywhere. Then, it sticks to her hair and she gets it EVERYWHERE. I have watched her pee on the pad, so I will let her out in the family room with me, and she will go and pee again. I just dont know what else to do with her. My kitchen is small, but this morning, it is an absolute mess. I have not even ventured into clean it yet. I am so discouraged. There is poop all over, pee everywhere. It looks like there were 15 dogs in there over night. Please help me out.
> 
> Jenn
> 
> ...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i was lucky and was able to get my dogs during my summer and winter vacations and trained them. sprite (the oldest) was 6 months old when she was allowed to have freedom. so it can happen. its all about consistancy. i would definitely look at other posts and see what people have done. first step i would do if i were you...is to shampoo all the carpets and put natures miracle on anything that she went potty on so that there isnt a scent there anymore. maybe find someone that lives close to you on here to help you train the dog. good luck!!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Potty training is different for each dog.Rudy was 8 months old before he stopped having accidents trained Rudy to use pads.Everytime he used his pad we would give him lots of praise and sometimes a treat.Never ever did we scold him for having a accident.It just takes time and patients and being consistent.Some dogs will not train on the pads no matter what.In this case you have to take them out doors.They do make a potty pad that has a scent added to it so the dogs attracted to it.You might give them a try.Good luck and don't give up


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Our baby sleeps with us... When he was young, we were extra careful not to lay on him. He still sleeps with us. He has never pood or peed in our bed. We used to have a doggie door. He'd go outside around 2:00am.. Now, he has No doggie door. He gets one last trip outside.. and there is a pee pad just in case.
He rarely uses/needs it.. most times it's b/c I forgot to let him out before bed.

Maltese are Companion dogs. I don't work, He is with me all day..He is a mama's boy, but loves papa too. He stays by my side or on the floor in front of the sofa.. When I clean the house, He helps.. barking at the sucken up machine is great fun. When I go to the bathroom.. he helps. He sits in my lap and gives kisses. guess that sounds gross.. When I cook, he is the taste tester. When we go out, he is crated. I haven't had a problem with him.. he is trained.
My Second Maltese.... I worked when I first got him. He had more of a problem with training and being left alone. I stopped working after he was about 2 years old. I believe he wanted to mark things.. or just didn't want to go outside if it was raining or cold. 
My first Maltese. My Mother was home and he was trained well... He didn't start having accidents until I lived in an apartment. Plus he was a senior by then. 

It helps to have wood floors

My daughter has a Maltese & Maltese/cocker mix... (Moppy's Opps)
He pees..... He refuses to be trianed.. going outside is a game to bark and run around. I have learned how to creatively clean... spots. 
My Son has a Big Dog.. golden Reterrier mix. He has NEVER had an accident. We adopted him from the PetsMart Saturday Blue light special. I do have to constantly sweep.. his Hair is a Pain...It gets ever where. 

I love the fact Maltese dogs don't shed. I'd never had any other breed and didn't realize how bad shedding could be.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Like others have said... crate training! My Moxie is 4 months old and does pretty well. I have to keep on her b/c she will have an accident here and there but for the most part, she goes on her pad when I bring her to the garage (not really enough room to keep in the kitchen and with my young daughter running around it's not a good thing either LOL). I'm trying to train her to go to the back door to let me know and that has been a challenge so far but that will come in time. So I have to keep with a schedule and keep an eye on her to bring her out. But the crate is the best option to teach her to hold it in. They _hate_ to go where they sleep. She will go all night now with no accidents. I put her out about 10:30pm and she's good until 6-7 in the morning! 

So, I'm a fan of crate training for sure!


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

I have always been told it is never too late to go back to crate training. The trick is...get some heavy duty ear plugs because if they are forced in there the volume level can be mind boggling til they finally figure out being nosey doesn't get the reward. I believe in crate training 100%....it's frustrating at first but it does work -- four house trained dogs in less than a week. Now if I could figure out a way to train my 80 yr. old mother to listen to me with her 12 wk old baby malt, Dolly. She falls into the "but she's crying so loudly" and "she's so little" mode....not helping. Be firm, be the boss, but most of all - be consistent! Good luck,
Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I have always been told it is never too late to go back to crate training. The trick is...get some heavy duty ear plugs because if they are forced in there the volume level can be mind boggling til they finally figure out being nosey doesn't get the reward. I believe in crate training 100%....it's frustrating at first but it does work -- four house trained dogs in less than a week. Now if I could figure out a way to train my 80 yr. old mother to listen to me with her 12 wk old baby malt, Dolly. She falls into the "but she's crying so loudly" and "she's so little" mode....not helping. Be firm, be the boss, but most of all - be consistent! Good luck,
> Sharyl & Hailey[/B]


I think crate training is great... but if we take things slowly, there is no need for the Malt to be under stress or cry when being taught to accept the crate. Since your mom is in the process, perhaps she could try putting a few kibble or treats in there, but not close the door right away. Letting the dog get comfortable in the crate before closing the door is something I learned from Cesar Millan's _Dog Whisperer _ show. 

Also, after the Malt is in the crate with the door closed, leave her for a very, very short time. When she is quiet, let her out. Then next time try it for a little bit longer. 

Eventually she will come to love her crate. It just takes time and patience!! Good luck to your Mom with this. Congrats to her on her new puppy.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Potty training will get the best of you, it did me. Thanks to the people on here, I made it and I was about to give up.

Before we moved, Puddles would use his pad if needed to potty if we were at work. Now since we moved, he has yet to use the pad. He has had 3 accidents (tile floor thank goodness). The past few weeks have been better, guess he heard me talking about putting the xpen in kitchen during the day.










Good Luck and hang in there, it will get better with time. Remember, your Malt is a small baby and no matter how small a kitchen is, it's large to them. Stick with the crate training.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry if someone else has already said this, but keeping the hair trimmed around the poo area will help keep it from sticking to that hair. That's what I do and it works well. Like others have said, when not home, I would put the little one in a crate. Dogs will generally not go potty where they sleep (or in a confined area where they don't have much room to run around). Good luck-and have fun with Weezie!


----------

